# gerbil toilet habits!!



## lulus pantry (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,
One of my two male gerbils insists on wee-ing in his wheel. Any ideas how to prevent this? It gets a bit messy and smelly! Thanks.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a hamster that does this, I don't think there's a way to stop it. I clean mine with my little friend cage disinfectant and kitchen roll.


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

My hamster used to do that as well, so after i while i took the wheel out and put in the ball with a stand. He never used it as a toilet


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

Gerbils love to pee on shiny surfaces so if your gerbil has a plastic wheel then it's just perfect for peeing in. You could try giving them a dish of sand to use as a toilet. Mine are quite good at using their toilet dishes.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

My boys used to do this until I put a spare food dish in hoping they would use that and it worked - they just like that type of surface to use as a toilet.


----------



## Freep (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine have a sand box next to the wheel and are litter trained to pee in that  xx


----------

